# SpeedCubing T-Shirts!



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm really sorry if this is the wrong forum, please move if needed. Didn't want to post in the Puzzle shop forum as we don't actually sell puzzles!

https://shop.spreadshirt.co.uk/lastlayer

https://www.facebook.com/lastlayerclothing

Just some funny speedcubing T-Shirts you can buy. 

More designs coming every day!

Thanks


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 19, 2016)

That's awesome! I may have to get one at some point.


----------



## Dom (Oct 19, 2016)

Cool shirts.

Shouldn't it be "and I know it" instead of "and U know it"?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 19, 2016)

Cool! Who's involved with this? More importantly, what's the timescale for new designs, it's my birthday next month and this seems like a decent idea, though the x-cross one is tempting already.

The lookahead one is hilarious (Odder's tutorial is one of the best cube videos ever), but people wouldn't get that it's a cube joke. Any particular significance to the algcube one?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2016)

merry Xcross everyone


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 19, 2016)

Dom said:


> Cool shirts.
> 
> Shouldn't it be "and I know it" instead of "and U know it"?



Maybe, but it gave an extra opportunity to use more notation  Kinda works either way I guess.



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Cool! Who's involved with this? More importantly, what's the timescale for new designs, it's my birthday next month and this seems like a decent idea, though the x-cross one is tempting already.
> 
> The lookahead one is hilarious (Odder's tutorial is one of the best cube videos ever), but people wouldn't get that it's a cube joke. Any particular significance to the algcube one?



Hoping to have one or two new designs up every day 

If you haven't looked closely at the AlgCube design, it's made up of notation.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2016)

Please, for all that is good in the world, make more shirts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 19, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Please, for all that is good in the world, make more shirts!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your wish is my command.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> View attachment 7052



These are awesome.
Simply awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 19, 2016)

Really glad you guys are liking them.

FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS UNTIL THE 25th OCTOBER!

Promo code: JUST4YOU


----------



## Dom (Oct 19, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS UNTIL THE 25th OCTOBER!
> 
> Promo code: JUST4YOU


Does that count for the U.S.?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 19, 2016)

Dom said:


> Does that count for the U.S.?



I hope so!

See if it still applies after entering a US address.

Let me know if it works out as it would be handy to know.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 31, 2016)

##CHRISTMAS PROMO##

20% off all orders at checkout until the 6th November!!

Promo Code: SAVE20NOW

http://shop.spreadshirt.co.uk/lastlayer


----------



## pglewis (Oct 31, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> I hope so!
> 
> See if it still applies after entering a US address.
> 
> Let me know if it works out as it would be handy to know.



It worked for me. Shirt arrived a few days ago!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 31, 2016)

pglewis said:


> It worked for me. Shirt arrived a few days ago!



Awesome! Really hope you are pleased with it


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 2, 2016)

A few new designs by the way!

http://shop.spreadshirt.co.uk/lastlayer/

BTW If any of you bought a LL shirt I'd love to see a pic of you wearing it!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 7, 2016)

Probably my favourite of our designs so far


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 7, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> Probably my favourite of our designs so far
> View attachment 7145



lol kevin needs one of these


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 7, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> lol kevin needs one of these



Hehe. He approved the design so he must like it


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 14, 2016)

Just to let you guys know that there is FREE SHIPPING on orders of more than one shirt until the 20th!

Promo Code: 2GIFT

Mats Valk design coming very soon!!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 15, 2016)

Any BLD shirts? Or MBLD?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 15, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Any BLD shirts? Or MBLD?



I'll have a think about some BLD designs! 

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2016)

I would buy a MBLD one.


----------



## Shiv3r (Nov 17, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Cool! Who's involved with this? More importantly, what's the timescale for new designs, it's my birthday next month and this seems like a decent idea, though the x-cross one is tempting already.
> 
> The lookahead one is hilarious (Odder's tutorial is one of the best cube videos ever), but people wouldn't get that it's a cube joke. Any particular significance to the algcube one?


the algcube one is showing what is _really _needed to solve a cube, something most people don't understand.


----------



## Shiv3r (Nov 17, 2016)

You should make an MBLD shirt with ablindfolded alot with a buncha cubes. that would be a good cubing shirt. and then maybe something like "alot of MBLD" under it.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 17, 2016)

Idea for a shirt

I have a pen
I have a cube
Ughhhh
Cube pen


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 21, 2016)

Will definitely take some of these ideas onboard and get some more designs out really soon!


----------



## Dom (Nov 23, 2016)

Found this at the Cubing USA website: 

https://www.cubingusa.com/UtahMegacomp2015/

Looks similar


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 24, 2016)

Dom said:


> Found this at the Cubing USA website:
> 
> https://www.cubingusa.com/UtahMegacomp2015/
> 
> Looks similar



Haha. Well it's a go to idea when you think of funny cubing shirt designs. Just glad the design is distinctly different!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 24, 2016)

In other news:


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 28, 2016)

Check out our new Mats Valk design!






Remember, today is the LAST DAY for the Black Friday discount of 15% off PLUS free shipping!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 10, 2016)

Upgraded Mats Valk design!!


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist 






https://shop.spreadshirt.co.uk/lastlayer


----------



## Dom (Dec 12, 2016)

ROFL!


----------

